# Retail Mackay



## diana6 (May 15, 2011)

Hello all i am due to emmigrate to Mackay in a few months i am currently a sales floor manager in one of Englands major department stores and was wondering if there is any call for my job role in the Mackay area?, do they have big department stores?.
Thanks for replies.
Diana.


----------

